# Be on the Lookout



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Please keep an eye out for any of the parts you see in this pic:










parts not pictured:
King coilover's 
Axia alloy's Rearview mirror and goggle holder(both are black)
crow four point harnesses(black in color)
kuryaken led light system with on/off/strobe(blue led's)
ssl amp with four marine speakers and pods
ipod volume control knob
that's all i can think of right now.

also, if anyone sees this campground cruiser floating around, please let me know.











thank you.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

This Rhino and campground crusier was stolen from Birmingham Al.. PLease be on the lookout for it.. Let me know and I will get in touch with the owner


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam thieves if we see any of the above here in Texas will post some info for you. Hope you find the stuff and the persons involved.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

This makes me sick I hate seeing other peoples stuff get stolen so if it was mine I would be irate


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

will keep an eye out down in Butler County Alabama for ya


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will be on the alert, i hate a theif, had a couple down the road from me for a while, they did not last long


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks man.. By the looks of this Rhino hes got countless hours in it.. IF any of yall see it anywhere send me some info and I Will get it back to him..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear hope yall find it in good condition


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will watch around tuscaloosa


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

like that cruiser man. I hope you find em and they get the book handed to them


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We'll keep an eye out here around Prattville, maybe the ones that got 07cat700's kitty and these guys are in together or something. How far are you from the Prattville, Montgomery area ? I hate a D*** thief !!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Each unique. Should be easy to spot if the crooks dare take them out in public.


----------

